# courier pop3



## hahni (23. März 2008)

deutet ein eintrag wie:

---
Mar 21 13:49:24 server courierpop3login: DISCONNECTED, user=xxx, ip=[::ffff:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx], top=0, retr=0, time=0
---

darauf hin, dass eine anmeldung via pop3 fehlgeschlagen ist?


----------



## Till (23. März 2008)

Nein, der Eintrag sagt nur, dass eine bestehende Verbindung korrekt beendet wurde.


----------



## hahni (23. März 2008)

Merkwürdigerweise würde dies aber dann nur bei einem user "webxx_info" der fall sein und bei allen anderen Konten nicht! Denn nur ein Konto macht dort immer einen vermerk! Welche Meldung würde denn erscheinen, wenn eine kennung nicht stimmt? evtl. "LOGIN FAILED"?


----------



## Till (24. März 2008)

Wenn die Kennung nicht stimmt, steht da normalerweise was mit failed, kenne die genaue Meldung jetzt nicht auswendig.


----------



## hahni (24. März 2008)

hier habe ich so einen eintrag, wo die lokale ip drauf zugreift:

---
Mar 22 20:12:40 server imaplogin: LOGIN FAILED, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Mar 22 20:12:40 server imaplogin: DISCONNECTED, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=5
Mar 22 20:13:17 server imaplogin: LOGIN FAILED, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Mar 22 20:13:17 server imaplogin: DISCONNECTED, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=5
---

hier ist meine vermutung, dass es sich um webmail handelt? ich setze roundcube ein. kann das sein?


----------



## hahni (24. März 2008)

und so offensichtlich für einen externen zugriff:

---
Mar 24 12:08:38 server courierpop3login: LOGIN FAILED, ip=[::ffff:91.67.10.125]
---

kann das sein? benutzt übrigens courierpop3 auch hosts.allow und lässt keine zugriffe zu, wenn dort die ip geblockt ist?


----------



## hahni (24. März 2008)

übrigens:
mal abgesehen davon, dass ich immer noch nicht weiss, ob der letzte eintrag der ist, wenn die anmeldung schief lief, würde mich noch interessieren, ob courier pop3 auch die hosts.allow berücksichtigt (hinsichtlich deny). habe meinen rechner nach dem ubuntu-howto installiert!


----------

